# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  pb's are harder to come by

## bartman314

i remember when personal bests were relatively easy... train hard (and smart), eat well (and not even that smart!), get enough sleep and presto - new pb!

now... post 50, they are far harder to come by. well, today, i set a new off-cycle pb. 12x275 flat bench. funny, i still felt as good after as i did years ago...

keep working, brothers!

----------


## Proximal

Congrats on your pb. Hear ya, at 57 myself - thankfully the TRT has been a godsend and getting me back to poundage I haven't seen in years.

----------


## Oki-Des

Congrats! I am 45, but am not sure I will hit any more PB's as I do not plan on blasting tren anymore. Ha ha. But, who knows. Never say never; right?

----------


## APIs

This bugged me a lot too. IDK, just maintaining size & strength are my motivating factors today. I'd like to reach a PB on the flat bench this summer (shoulder willing). If it comes then great, otherwise I'll just stay the course...

----------


## DROY

I haven't even tried for any PBs in years, too hard on the body as we get older. I don't use any weight that I can't rep at least 4 times. As APIs said maintaining size (maybe adding a little) and strength is a good goal at 58 years old.

----------


## bloodchoke

It is weird when a goal for ALL of 2016 is to add 20 lbs to my bench.

----------


## Ashop

Things do change with age but at least you guys are still focused enough to set goals that are realistic.

----------


## yettibecsuse

> i remember when personal bests were relatively easy... train hard (and smart), eat well (and not even that smart!), get enough sleep and presto - new pb!
> 
> now... post 50, they are far harder to come by. well, today, i set a new off-cycle pb. 12x275 flat bench. funny, i still felt as good after as i did years ago...
> 
> keep working, brothers!


im 42 hit pb in squat, bench, bent over rows and chins in the last 6 weeks; the older i get, the better i train, rest more and eat better.

----------


## DROY

> im 42 hit pb in squat, bench, bent over rows and chins in the last 6 weeks; the older i get, the better i train, rest more and eat better.


Wait for it, Father Time is after us all. We have the choice of accepting the ravages of Father Time, or resisting the slow advance of our eventual decrepitude. I would bet that everyone here is part of the resistance...lol

----------


## Marc114

> im 42 hit pb in squat, bench, bent over rows and chins in the last 6 weeks; the older i get, the better i train, rest more and eat better.



I seem to be he same way. At 45 I seem to be hitting PB's quite often. I don't know if it's because I started this lifestyle so late in life (40) so I haven't beat the hell out of my body when I was younger or what. It's one of the reasons why I haven't started steroids yet , I keep making gains without them. I do agree with you that the older I get ,the better I train. Can afford to eat better and life is a lot less chaotic then when I was younger, which means more rest and sleep.

----------


## bartman314

got 8 at 295 today and it was easy. i'm starting a cycle soon and am really excited to see where i can go.

i dont do srm pb's anymore for the same reason you guys mention - joints are the weak lnk and i'm not going to push it. the pb i'm most proud of was a few years ago 37 reps at 225. nfl combine material - not bad for an old man.

----------


## bloodchoke

> got 8 at 295 today and it was easy. i'm starting a cycle soon and am really excited to see where i can go.
> 
> i dont do srm pb's anymore for the same reason you guys mention - joints are the weak lnk and i'm not going to push it. the pb i'm most proud of was a few years ago 37 reps at 225. nfl combine material - not bad for an old man.


Not bad for ANY man!
I have two 1RM goals for 2016 (I should hit them by May). Besides that, I'm the same way: turning my 3-5 rep max into a 10RM.

----------


## APIs

> got 8 at 295 today and it was easy. i'm starting a cycle soon and am really excited to see where i can go.
> 
> i dont do srm pb's anymore for the same reason you guys mention - joints are the weak lnk and i'm not going to push it. the pb i'm most proud of was a few years ago 37 reps at 225. nfl combine material - not bad for an old man.


Very nice. I can typically end with 315 for 4-5 reps no problem. Anything over this weight I'm leery of doing multiple reps. It's probably just all in my head, but it's keeping my shoulders good so I'm staying with it...

----------


## kelkel

Great stuff to hear from the "older generation" here. I seem to fall in line with you guys as well. I have zero desire to do singles or doubles anymore but that being said, I still train extremely intense, heavy and absolutely love the lifestyle. Without question it keeps you young. It amazes me when I see people half my age in horrible condition. I just can't imagine letting yourself go like that. 

One of the best things I've done as I've aged is to shift to EOD training. I'm always rested, recharged and ready to go. I also train mostly HIT style.

----------


## Rusty11

Haha... I hear 'ya, bartman. I'm 54 and those pb still occasionally happen. But, I'm still growing, albeit at a much slower rate. 
I'm learning to train smarter-usually 3 or 4 days/week, lowering the weight and really concentrating on "feeling" the movement (instead of just going through the motions), taking a few days off every 6 weeks, and pre-exhausting the muscle on a lot of lifts. I go hard, yet smart.

----------


## Bio-Active

Great stuff brothers and keep hitting those pb's. As I have transitioned from the heavy lifting to bodybuilding I don't even think about those pb's anymore but I do still hit them

----------


## bartman314

just an update... [email protected] today. flew around the gym the rest of the workout. i'm sure you guys have experienced it... you get into a zone where the strength gains occur relatively quickly then plateau. see what i can do to stave off the plateau (like start a cycle haha!). 

i'm attributing this 'burst' to kel's advice - i've recently shifted to more days off. i used to be 3 on 1 off, i'm now 2 on 1 off. i know kel does eod, but i'm resisting going that far (at least for now). i'm also a recent HIT convert - i used to do 1.5-2 hours/wo. now i'm 1 hour max and still see ways to bring it down and keep/increase intensity. there's something good in HIT.

----------


## BG

I read this thread and was motivated. I felt Im in as good a shape as ever, some more injuries but squatting and deading Im good. So I was working my way up deading and decided monday I was going to go for a new pr. I was within 35lbs last time I pulled. I put on 5lbs over my pr and what an epic fail. I rarely dont get what I try to lift, I only got it 5-6 inch's off the floor. Sucked I put some thought into it and I believe its the gear, back when setting new pr's all the time I was running more gear. I think thats what gives you that little edge to go further. So I bumped up my trt, nothing crazy but Im going to set pr's at 41, fuk this, that felt like shit getting shut down.


Keep grinding guys !!

----------


## oldnsedentary

48 and benched 275 for 8. This followed incline presses with 225 for sets 14 and 8, and incline flies with 40 pound dumb bells for sets of 12.

I do those other exercises first to keep the weight down on the bench, because my shoulder is freakin' killing me.

----------


## APIs

^nice. Ended with 315 for an easy 6 reps today on flat bench. Slowly going up again after having shoulder problems all last summer. I feel I could have gotten 8 reps pretty easily, but the guy spotting me was hovering over me the whole set (I can't stand that). My buddy wasnt around so I had to ask a stranger. Told the guy to just hang back & keep an eye on me, but he didnt listen  :Icon Rolleyes: ...

----------


## NACH3

Late to the party fellas - and am not 40yet lol but... Being that I've had 10+ surgeries I sure feel like it  :Wink:  lol 

Due to my r. Shoulder I haven't done reg free weight bench in yrs... Just don't have the ROM aid like and it hurts like a MFer - but if I hit 6+ reps on something I'll go up in weight - like Kel said I have no reason to do singles or doubles anymore... I'll hit 3-6 reps for a PB now... Currently on incline DB press I'm doing 120s for 10+(heaviest they goin my gym), was flying 100s at one time(for 6ish then dropping) 

On Smith(I know it's the smith) I got up to(385) for 6 - I can CG on smith for 335 for reps(6+) that was last wk - and I'm hitting arms today... So I like to move up in weight(shoulder allowing) after I've hit 6+ reps at the same weight - its not too bad on the shoulder(well in my case anyway it can't get much worse) 

Anyway just thought I'd share - sux not being able to do free weights(BB) but it just kills my shoulder much more...

----------


## oldnsedentary

> 48 and benched 275 for 8. This followed incline presses with 225 for sets 14 and 8, and incline flies with 40 pound dumb bells for sets of 12.
> 
> I do those other exercises first to keep the weight down on the bench, because my shoulder is freakin' killing me.


I increased the incline to 245, the flies to 45, and the bench press to 295, but I am not getting as many reps. I will keep at it until I can get more repetitions.

----------


## APIs

^Nice on the incline. Inclines are just one thing my shoulder doesnt like. Have to resort to using the hammer strength incline...

----------


## Proximal

Looking at your weights I know you guys will laugh, but I'm so psyched - finally was able to progress my incline free bench to having 45's on each side. This TRT is SICK!

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Looking at your weights I know you guys will laugh, but I'm so psyched - finally was able to progress my incline free bench to having 45's on each side. This TRT is SICK!


 No laughing here. PBs always feel great. I try not to compare myself to others. I am trying to improve myself regardless of what others are doing.

----------


## APIs

> Looking at your weights I know you guys will laugh, but I'm so psyched - finally was able to progress my incline free bench to having 45's on each side. This TRT is SICK!


^x2. No laughing here, it's all good. The only person you're competing with is yourself! Keep at, if you stay consistent you'll be at 2 x 45s on each side in no time...

----------


## APIs

Another good Monday bench (for me anyway). Went easy on the weight the last two weeks due to an elbow ache, but killed it today. Ended today with 315 for another 6 very easy reps. Felt really good, but damn elbow is aching again now. Oh well. Two steps forward, one step back I guess...

----------


## bartman314

go, proximal, go! any pb is a great day. i'll bet you're going to be having a bunch over the next few months/years...

----------


## Proximal

Thanks guys, appreciate your words!

----------


## oldnsedentary

> 48 and benched 275 for 8. This followed incline presses with 225 for sets 14 and 8, and incline flies with 40 pound dumb bells for sets of 12.
> 
> I do those other exercises first to keep the weight down on the bench, because my shoulder is freakin' killing me.


I managed to bench the 275 for a couple more reps - 10. Woo hoo!

----------


## Rozzyrat

I wonder how much is chronological age and how much is "training" age? 

I didn't train seriously and consistently until I was 40. At 43, I hit PRs fairly often (even pre-TRT). Comparing myself to a younger version when my training was less focused, I could handle more volume then than I can now, but my training is so much smarter. As soon as i try to switch to 4 day splits or up volume, I get elbow pain and sore lower back. When I stay to 3 days with high intensity and moderate volume, I'm pretty good.

If my elbows start getting sore, I use floss before I start lifting. Seems to help a bit.

----------


## Proximal

Both. Every sport is going to tax your body if you're consistent with it over the years, the wear on your body simply adds up. Then you throw in the physiological effects of aging, aargh. But, like you said, you try to train smarter. 

The TRT is allowing to do things I haven't done in decades and I'm really watching myself, but even then some of my joints are complaining - I've made a friend in Advil p.m.

----------


## Rozzyrat

> Both. Every sport is going to tax your body if you're consistent with it over the years, the wear on your body simply adds up. Then you throw in the physiological effects of aging, aargh. But, like you said, you try to train smarter. 
> 
> The TRT is allowing to do things I haven't done in decades and I'm really watching myself, but even then some of my joints are complaining - I've made a friend in Advil p.m.


The TRT help for sure.

----------


## bartman314

ok ok... i want to keep this thread alive and get everyone on it (we could all use the pb's...).

i'm on cycle now - 4 weeks in, and starting to feel it. 

did hammer strength machine rows 8 reps at 450 in feeler set.

did cg lat pulldown 7 reps at 307.5 in feeler set.

go old guys, go!

----------


## bartman314

8 @ 315 flat bench.

son did 3 @ 335 DL.

----------


## Rozzyrat

Last week I deadlifts 425 for 3 and squatted 375 for a single. I was pretty happy with both of those.

----------


## bartman314

to keep it alive...

9 @ 315 flat bench (and it was easy). i'm near the end of my cycle and am aiming at 10 @ 315 - will see how it goes. not bad for a 53 year old with severe shoulder arthritis. :-)

son did 1 @ 365 dead lift (he also did 5 @ 165 flat bench with me today, which was a pb - he recently started 5x5's and is seeing improvement each workout - i remember those days!) he weighs 162 and is 16 years old.

----------


## bethdoth

I guess I might as well add mine. 55 in July and did 315 for 7 flat bench last week. But the one I was the happiest with was 265 for 8 on military press. I have been working shoulders and back hard for the past 9 months trying to put some more size on them and it is paying off.

----------


## bartman314

wow... [email protected] military is incredible.

----------


## Charlie67

> Wait for it, Father Time is after us all. We have the choice of accepting the ravages of Father Time, or resisting the slow advance of our eventual decrepitude. I would bet that everyone here is part of the resistance...lol


"I will not go quietly into the night, I will go kicking and fk'ing screaming!"
-CT Fletcher

Amen to that.

----------


## Rozzyrat

> I guess I might as well add mine. 55 in July and did 315 for 7 flat bench last week. But the one I was the happiest with was 265 for 8 on military press. I have been working shoulders and back hard for the past 9 months trying to put some more size on them and it is paying off.


That is really f#4ing impressive, particularly the press. I've seen plenty of people bench 315 for reps. I've never seen anybody strict pressing that kind of weight for reps.

----------


## bartman314

got 11 @ 315 today. cycle almost over, maybe 12 before i plateau?

----------


## bartman314

12 @ 315, cycle over...

----------


## Proximal

> 12 @ 315, cycle over...


Beast!!!!!!

----------


## oldnsedentary

> I increased the incline to 245, the flies to 45, and the bench press to 295, but I am not getting as many reps. I will keep at it until I can get more repetitions.


That was March.

Tonight, incline press, barbell, 265 for 8 !!! New record. About to turn 49.

----------


## oldnsedentary

Incline Press: *295* for *5* reps. Still growing.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> That is really f#4ing impressive, particularly the press. I've seen plenty of people bench 315 for reps. I've never seen anybody strict pressing that kind of weight for reps.


I got 315 for 5 on the flat bench the same day I posted the incline press (above), but that was after incline press and incline flies with 50 pound dumbbells to tire me out first. I am scared of hurting myself if I flat bench first, all fresh and strong and ready to go. In consideration of my age and shoulder pain, I do the other two exercises first to keep my flat bench weight lower. I also think the chest looks better if one concentrates on developing the upper pecs as a priority.

----------


## bartman314

as one grows older, one enjoys the success of others more - especially your sons. 

to refresh, my son, now a jr in HS, started lifting with me after christmas. at the time he was about 150 lbs... now he's about 170 lbs and benched 225 today for a new srm pb. it's incredible to see him lifting big boy weights...

----------


## Proximal

Nice job at passing along the "muscle-genetics"!

Congrats to you and your son.

----------


## BG

> I read this thread and was motivated. I felt Im in as good a shape as ever, some more injuries but squatting and deading Im good. So I was working my way up deading and decided monday I was going to go for a new pr. I was within 35lbs last time I pulled. I put on 5lbs over my pr and what an epic fail. I rarely dont get what I try to lift, I only got it 5-6 inch's off the floor. Sucked I put some thought into it and I believe its the gear, back when setting new pr's all the time I was running more gear. I think thats what gives you that little edge to go further. So I bumped up my trt, nothing crazy but Im going to set pr's at 41, fuk this, that felt like shit getting shut down.
> 
> 
> Keep grinding guys !!


I forgot I posted this here, I went to dead again, this time I took out my phone and used the calculator. I forgot the last time to add the bar in, so I actauly was trying for 50lbs above my pr. I wondered why I got stuck so bad. When I figured this out i felt dumb.....yet relieved at the same time  :Wink:

----------


## bartman314

lol... getting older has mental consequences as well, it seems!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

After my shoulder surgery last year I'm a little gun shy to PB on the bench right now. I did change my PB from max weight to timed sets. I can get 100 reps with 225# 21 minutes, 100 reps squat with 225# 19 min 30 sec, and 100 reps with 225# dead lift in 32 mins. Yeah, my dead lift kinda sucks. LOL My next goal is to go 100/100/100 in under 90 mins.

----------


## songdog

You cant beat father time! Sooner or later it catches up to us.Some sooner than later.We can only train with in our limits.

----------


## E5Charlie

I just discovered the 40+ forum after 3 years of visiting this site. I just never scrolled down this far. I'm 39 yo and I'm really motivated by reading other members (not in their 20's) doing so well with the weights. I'm on trt and I've never done a cycle. My pb's are not that impressive so I won't even post them. I used to be very fit when I was in the Marine Corps back in the day, just not so very muscular. Just had a lot of endurance. I hurt my back and had to have back surgery and I just left the lifestyle and got really fat. Went from 170 lbs to about 240 in a few years. I'm only 5'8". Because of chronic opiate medication for my back my tt dropped to as low as the 100's, don't remember exactly, hence why I was put on trt. In 3 years I've gone from 240lbs to 185-190lbs, and I plan on doing my 1st cycle in February '17. Again, I just want to thank you guys for motivating me to keep working at it. I read about guys starting their 1st cycle in their 40's and it's really encouraging. Hope to post my pb's one day. Thanks guys!

----------

